# *WWDC 2005 Thread*



## HomunQlus (Jun 6, 2005)

Post all news and announcements here. Like if they announced a PB G5, or new iPods with Video capability, and stuff like that. Photos are also welcome... Even better when you're attending the WWDC 2005.

As of yet, I don't have anything found on any site obviously, but as soon as I find something, I post it here.

Apple: WWDC 2005
http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 6, 2005)

> *MacRumors WWDC 2005 Live Keynote Coverage*
> 
> Over the years, MacRumors has provided live web and IRC coverage of major Apple Keynote events. With the recent trends of increasing popularity of both Apple and MacRumors.com, keynote coverage traffic has reached all time highs, and providing live updates on the web medium has proved to be resource intensive.
> 
> ...



http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2005/06/20050606043506.shtml


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 6, 2005)

can someone link me to the actual quickime feed? i don't wanna see the updated apple  page


----------



## HomunQlus (Jun 6, 2005)

I found an RSS-Feed here:
http://www.macosxrumors.com/macosxrumors-rss2.php

But I couldn't find a QT stream link so far. If I find one, I'll post it. Or who ever is quicker.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 6, 2005)

No Quicktime feed. I can remember only one year when Apple made a QT feed of WWDC available, and that was the year they introduced the G5, iSight and Panther. 2003, I believe.


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 6, 2005)

Well according to cnbc Apple has dropped freescale and will announce intel ibooks and powerbooks today and will then slowly add other intel products next year. As mentioned many times previously HP has also inked out a deal to have 10.4 on some HPs before the end of the year as well as adding a ipod mini to the line of mp3s.


----------



## Pengu (Jun 6, 2005)

yeah. right. and. apple will buy out microsoft and integrate their famous "Wizard-for-everything" approach to software design.

"What, you want to delete a file? Here is a wizard."

"You want to turn off your computer? here is a wizard.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2005)

CNBC isn't reporting that Apple will announce Intel-based iBooks and PowerBooks today -- they're reporting that Apple will announce a move to Intel processors that will take at least 2 years to complete, starting with the Mac mini.

mi5moav: can you provide a link to the story about PowerBooks and iBooks?


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 6, 2005)

It was on CBS marketwatch this morning at 650 am. It wasn't actually cnbc but someone they were interviewing. This makes much mores sense with them moving the ibooks and powerbooks to the pentium M processor.

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2005/050602a.html  hp mini news


----------



## Shookster (Jun 6, 2005)

Seems strange to opt for Intel. AMD's Athlon 64's currently eclipse Intel's offerings. I suppose it could be because of Hyperthreading which AMD doesn't have.


----------



## ratz2plt (Jun 6, 2005)

Is this the Quicktime feed?

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf05/

Looks like this is right.
Won't be 10am eastern though, probably 1pm Eastern time. Is that right?


----------



## mfsri (Jun 6, 2005)

ratz2plt said:
			
		

> Is this the Quicktime feed?
> 
> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf05/
> 
> ...




That was Mac World. Not the WWDC which is later today....


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Jun 6, 2005)

ratz2plt said:
			
		

> Is this the Quicktime feed?
> 
> http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/mwsf05/
> 
> ...



The link is currently showing an old keynote


----------



## ratz2plt (Jun 6, 2005)

Ohh my bad.
That sucks.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 6, 2005)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> It was on CBS marketwatch this morning at 650 am. It wasn't actually cnbc but someone they were interviewing. This makes much mores sense with them moving the ibooks and powerbooks to the pentium M processor.
> 
> http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2005/050602a.html  hp mini news



I still see nothing about Intel-Mac or iBook/PowerBook on that link.  And nothing at all about HP computers running OS X 10.4.

Not that I'm saying it's not true, but you're not backing up your claims with good links.  All your links just rehash previously-known information.

I want some substantiated meat on iBooks and PowerBooks to go Intel before I'll believe it, and my information, sadly, will probably come after 1pm EST today rather than certain members of this forum if they can't provide a link to the information they spout!


----------



## chevy (Jun 6, 2005)

Please do not restart this thread here, go there:
http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116282


----------



## MacFreak (Jun 6, 2005)

I remeber I read article somewhere.. I found it from MacRumors.com

_That being said, it doesn't answer the many other questions that would stem from such a transition. Questions such as emulation layers, current PowerPC Mac sales, developer migration, end user confusion and more. As well, Steve Jobs was recently asked about the possibility of switching to Intel and reportedly "Jobs basically said no."_

Remember Steve is full of surpises of new products. 

Do you remember in the past that Apple had using the INTEL on Apple Performa. When Steve Jobs return and killed all performa products. If Apple return to use INTEL again and surely will use it for Mini Mac, eMac, and or Powerbook and ibook? 

I am hoping that Apple will say "Whew its about time for IBM to break thur beyond 3 ghz. So.. Hope so. If not then I will be


----------



## fryke (Jun 6, 2005)

Performas weren't using intel processors at all. IIRC, Performas started as cheaper copies of the Mac Classic II, used the 68LC040 in the Performa 475 and 630 etc. and went to the 603 line of PowerPC processors later on.


----------



## malexgreen (Jun 6, 2005)

Do we have a link to the today's WWDC keynote, yet?



			
				mfsri said:
			
		

> That was Mac World. Not the WWDC which is later today....


----------



## xarcom (Jun 6, 2005)

Its official.  Start recompiling.


----------



## j79 (Jun 6, 2005)

It's over.


----------



## MacFreak (Jun 6, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Performas weren't using intel processors at all. IIRC, Performas started as cheaper copies of the Mac Classic II, used the 68LC040 in the Performa 475 and 630 etc. and went to the 603 line of PowerPC processors later on.




You are right, however In 1992 they send me the performa 6100 that have prototype of intel. Apple made mistake. They forced me to send it back. I refused so they gave me new 8100av so I returned it back.


----------



## fryke (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah, you mean the one with the DOS card. That wasn't the Mac's main processor, though, and it ran DOS/Windows, not Mac OS, on the intel-compatible (not intel IIRC, but cyrix or orange or something) chip.


----------



## MacFreak (Jun 6, 2005)

Dont you believe me? I said prototype..


----------



## fryke (Jun 6, 2005)

Hm. Sounds interesting. Do you have pictures of the mainboard at least?


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmm.. Am I the only one that noticed several shots of Woz sitting in the audience during the keynote?  Or am I seeing things


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to be the first to say it:
_*Is that it?  ::sleepy::
*
_​Sure, the big story is the move to Intel (and I'm happy about the move), but that news took up the whole keynote. No new developments for iPods, software, tablet macs, music store, etc.. Nothing.

Usually, after a keynote, I'm all really to buy the latest Apple gadget. All I got from this keynote is that I'm probably better off _not_ getting a Mac till 2006.

Very disappointing.

Kap​


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 7, 2005)

whitesaint said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Am I the only one that noticed several shots of Woz sitting in the audience during the keynote?  Or am I seeing things




yeah, that was woz. lookin older int he?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jun 7, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm going to be the first to say it:
> _*Is that it?  ::sleepy::
> *
> _​Sure, the big story is the move to Intel (and I'm happy about the move), but that news took up the whole keynote. No new developments for iPods, software, tablet macs, music store, etc.. Nothing.
> ...



its a developers conference. last years WWDC was heavily tiger based, for developers. they did reveal the alu cinema displays, and the 30", but that was it. software coding basically


----------

